#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*

IIT Varanasi Year of Establishment:* 1919.


*IIT Varanasi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Varanasi Admission:* JEE Advaced.


*CONNECTIVITY:*


*Nearest Airport :* Lal Bahadur Shastri Airport, Babatpur
*Distance from Airport :* 35km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Varanasi Cantt. (Junction) Railway Station Distance from Railway Station : 10km


*Courses Offered:*
1. Four-Year B.Tech. Programme 
1. Ceramic Engineering, 
2. Chemical Engineering, 
3. Civil Engineering, 
4. Computer Engineering, 
5. Electrical Engineering, 
6. Electronics Engineering, 
7. Mechanical Engineering, 
8. Metallurgical Engineering, and 
9. Mining Engineering.


*Five-Year Dual Degree (B.Tech. & M.Tech.) Programme*
1. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Ceramic Engineering)
2. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Computer Science & Engineering)
3. B.Tech. (Civil Engineering) & M.Tech. (Structural Engineering)
4. B.Tech. (Electrical Engineering) & M.Tech. (Power Electronics)
5. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Mechanical Engineering)
6. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Metallurgical Engineering)
7. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Mining Engineering)
8. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Biochemical Engineering)
9. B.Tech. (Bioengineering) & M.Tech. (Biomedical Technology)
10. B.Tech. & M.Tech. (Materials Science & Technology)
11. Five-Year Dual Degree Programme in B.Pharm. & M.Pharm.
12. Five-Year Integrated Programme in Applied Sciences

*Cut-Off 2016: Coming Soon

Cut-off 2015:

**Institute*
*Branch*
*Seats POP*
*Seats POBC*
*Seats PSC*
*Seats PST*
*Total Seats*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*
*OBCPDO*
*OBCPDC*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Biochemical Engineering with M.Tech.in Biochemical Engineering and Biotechnology(5 yr)
0
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Bioengineering with M.Techin Biomedical Technology(5 yr)
1
0
0
0
20
123P
123P
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Ceramic Engineering (5 yr)
0
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Ceramic Engineering
1
0
1
0
59
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Chemical Engineering
2
1
1
0
119
19P
173P
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Civil Engineering
1
1
0
0
80
140
140
13P
13P
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Civil Engineering with M.Tech.in Structural Engineering (5 yr)
0
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Computer Science and Engineering (5 yr)
0
1
0
0
15
0
0
39
39
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Computer Science and Engineering
0
0
1
1
59
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Electrical Engineering
1
1
0
0
80
92
92
26
26
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Electrical Engineering with M.Tech.in Power Electronics(5 yr)
1
0
0
0
20
98
98
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Electronics Engineering
1
0
0
1
80
90
90
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Engineering Physics(5 yr)
0
1
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Industrial Chemistry(5 yr)
0
0
1
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Materials Science and Technology(5 yr)
1
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Mathematics and Computing(5 yr)
0
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Mechanical Engineering
2
1
0
0
100
85
99
38
38
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Mechanical Engineering (5 yr)
1
0
0
0
20
119
119
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Metallurgical Engineering (5 yr)
0
0
0
1
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Metallurgical Engineering
1
1
0
0
69
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Mining Engineering
0
0
0
0
100
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Mining Engineering (5 yr)
0
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Pharmaceutics(5 yr)
1
0
0
0
20
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT (BHU)Varanasi
Pharmaceutics
1
1
0
0
69
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0





*Fee- Structure for 2016-17 Session:
*Fee Structure for 4-Year B.Tech./B.Pharm., 5-Year M.Tech. Dual Degree and 5-Year Integrated M.Tech. Programme:

*Sl.*
*Particulars*
*Amount (Rs.)*

*No.*
*B.Tech./B.Pharm.*

*IDD/IMD*




*A.*
*One Time Payment at the time of Admission*


*1*
Admission Fee
200.00

200.00

*2*
Identity Card
300.00

300.00

*3*
Students' Welfare Fund
1,000.00

1,000.00

*4*
Placement Fee
1,500.00

1,500.00

*5*
Publication
250.00

250.00

*6*
Institute Day/Convocation
500.00

500.00

*7*
Orientation Overhead
2,000.00

2,000.00

*8*
Thesis
---

500.00


*Total*
*5,750.00*

*6,250.00*





*B.*
*Deposits Payable at the time of Admission (Refundable)*


*1*
Institute Caution Money
4,000.00

4,000.00

*2*
Library Caution Money
3,000.00

3,000.00

*3*
Hostel Caution Money
2,000.00

2,000.00


*Total*
*9,000.00*

*9,000.00*







*C.*
*Semester Fee*




*1*
Tuition Fee*
45,000.00

45,000.00

*2*
Examination
500.00

500.00

*3*
Registration/Enrolment
200.00

200.00

*4*
Gymkhana Fee
600.00

600.00

*5*
Festival Fee
150.00

150.00

*6*
Medical Fee
300.00

300.00

*7*
Students Amenities Subscription
250.00

250.00

*8*
Hostel Seat Rent*
300.00

300.00

*9*
Fan/Electric/Water Charges
1,200.00

1,200.00

*10*
Hostel Development Fund
2,250.00

2,250.00

*11*
Campus Services and Utility
200.00

200.00


*Total*
*50,950.00*

*50,950.00*

_* All regular SC/ST students are exempted from the Tuition Fee and Hostel Seat Rent._





*Amount Payable at the time of admission (Total of A, B and C)*


1
General/OBC Category students
*65,700.00*

*66,200.00*

2
SC/ST students
*20,400.00*

*20,900.00*



*Summer Term Fee :*

The students who register for summer semester will be required to pay the following fee at the time of registration for the semester

*For students who registered in or before 2012-13 Session*

1
Tuition Fee
Rs. 700.00 per paper

2
Hostel Fee+
Rs. 700.00

*For students who registered from 2013-14 Session onwards*

1
Tuition Fee
Rs. 5,000.00 per paper

2
Hostel Fee+
Rs. 700.00




*Fees for Foreign Students:*
*(for SAARC Countries)*
*(for Other Countries)*

a) At the time of Admission –  US $ 1000.00
+ Rs. 65700/66200.00
US $ 2000.00
+ Rs. 65700/66200.00

b) Semester Fee –
US $ 1000.00
+ Rs. 50950.00
US $ 2000.00
+ Rs. 50950.00




*Top Recruiting Company:*


Akash InstituteABBACC CementsAccentureAccoliteAdobeAgilentAlkem PharmaAmazonAmdocsAmsoftApplied MaterialsAshok LeylandAtrentaAxsiomAxtriaBALCOBaxter IndiaBechtel IndiaBehyvBharat ForgeBHELBlue Star InfotechBPCLBroadcomBrowser StackCadilaCapgeminiCareer LauncherCareer NetCareer PointCaterpillerC-DotCiscoCiticorpCitrixClarion DrugsClavelino CapitalCoal IndiaCognizantCSCEricsonDE ShawDigital GlobalDMTDover TEchDRDOEatoneBayEpic SystemsEricssonEssarEvalueserveEXL ServicesFacebookFIITJEEFireeyeFlextronicsFlipkartFlour DanielsFractalFreescaleFuture FirstFuture Tech DesignGeometric SolutionsGoldman SachsGoogleGujarat GlassHCLHewlett PackardHindalcoHero MotocorpHospiraHPCLHP-GlobalHRR JohnsonHindustan Unilever Ltd.IBMIFFCO TOKYOIflex SolutionsIndian Oil CorporationIndus Valley PartnersInfosysInMOBIIspat IndustriesISROITC LimitedIvy ComptechJP Rewa CementJindal Steel and Power Ltd.Jubilant OrganizationKaaryaKanbayKBRKIIT UniversityLehman BrothersL & T (ECC)L & TLexinnovaLGMadras AluminiumMangalayatan UniversityMaruti SuzukiMBTMentor GraphicsMerckMicrosoftMidhaniMisysMobstacMorgan StanleyMotorolaMu SigmaMurugappaNagarroNet Devices networks Pvt. Ltd.NetAppNewgenNTPCNucleusNutanixNvidiaOn Mobile SystemOracleOrbeesOYO RoomsPayuPaytmPersistentPractoProptigerQualcommQuark MediaRelianceReppifyReserve Bank of IndiaRitesSAILSRIBSRIDSamtelSapientSCA TechService NowSigmoidSkytech ChatterjeeSkyworks SolutionsSNAM AlloysSnapdealSocratesSonySRM UniversityST MicroelectronicsSterlite GroupSumTotal SystemsSymbol TechnologiesSyncataTalismaTATA CommunicationsTATA ElxsiTATA MotorsTATA RefractoriesTATA SteelTavantTCILTCSTCS (R&D)TCS DESSTechnipT.I.M.ETMU UniversityTRL KrosakiUnited Health GroupUsha InfocomUT StarcomValue EdgeVolvo Eicher CommercialVerizonVignam UniversityVirtusaVISAVmokshaVodafoneVSNLWalmartWiproWorks ApplicationXilinxYahooYodleeZemoso LabZensarZigsawZostelZS Accociates

*IIT Varanasi Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:* 
The campus spread over 1350 acres was built on land donated by the Kashi Naresh, the hereditary ruler of Banaras. Apart from the main campus, the Rajiv Gandhi South Campus covering 2,760-acre is at Barkatcha near the city of Mirzapur, about 80 kilometers from Banaras.


It has 140 teaching departments and more than 55 hostels for boys and girls. The total enrollment in the university stands at just over 15000, including students from all over India and abroad. Several of its colleges, including engineering (IT-BHU), science, linguistics, journalism & mass communication, law and medicine (IMS-BHU), Faculty of Management Studies, are ranked amongst the best in India. Out of these IT-BHU is set to become India�s 16th IIT, IIT-BHU from the academic session 2010 .


Also, the university is well known for its Department of French studies which offers degree and diploma courses. BHU is ranked as the second best university in the field of research in India after Delhi University.It is also ranked as the best overall university of India on all parameters as per the India Today magazine dated 2 June 2010.


*Central Library:* 
The Central Library is one of the largest libraries of the country. It was established in the Telang Hall of the Central Hindu College in the Kamachha campus of the University in 1916, with a small but precious collection donated by Professor P.K.Talang. Nurtured in its infancy Bu the renowned historian Sir Jadunath Sarkar, it had eminent scholars of the library science like Dr.S.R.Ranganathan, the father of Library movement in India, as its Libraries.


The Central Library changed its location to present building, in 1941, situated in the main campus. The construction of the present majestic building was started in 1927 with a very generous donation from Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad of Baroda after whom it has been named. This elegant building was designed on the suggestion of Mahamana Malaviyaji.


*IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are 60 hostels (including 17 Girls Hostel) with an accommodation capacity of 9128 students (7003 boys and 2125 girls) in the campus.


*IIT Varanasi Address: 
*Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Patna B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Jodhpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi m tech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

